# Baratza Virtuoso Grinder?



## trenchn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Does anyone have any experience of this brand of grinder?


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

I've had one for a few years now. Gets on fine with my Gaggia Classic and never had any problems getting the grind I need.


----------



## piperfel (Mar 3, 2017)

Bought one in 2/2016. Had to replace the upper burr holder because two out of three adjustment tabs had worn. But, it could also be attributed to being ham-fisted when assembling the grinder. After the burr holder replacement, everything works as expected. $4 part here in the states.


----------

